# Μητσοτάκης vs. bloggers



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/31901677


----------



## Marinos (Apr 26, 2013)

Σοβαρά προβλήματα στο παγκόσμιο Internet από το ντιμπέιτ του Κων. Μητσοτάκη με μπλόγκερς


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Σοβαρά προβλήματα στο παγκόσμιο Internet από το ντιμπέιτ του Κων. Μητσοτάκη με μπλόγκερς



Εγώ πάντως αμαρτίαν ουκ έχω, σας έχω προειδοποιήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό:


daeman said:


> Σας ικετεύω να μη χρησιμοποιήσετε επ' ουδενί το πατρικό της, δηλαδή το όνομα του Δρακουμέλ σε αναζήτηση, γιατί υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να κρεμάσει το γκουγκλ, ακόμη και να καταρρεύσει όλο το διαδίκτυο!!!;)



Digibate; Δυφιοδίβατο; Ψηφιοδίβατον; Ή ψηφιακό βάτεμα ψηφιακή βάτευσις; 
Λες και δεν μας έφταναν τόσα χρόνια που μας έχει κατσικωθεί ο κατσικοπόδαρος και η γέννα[SUP]2[/SUP] του...
Unabated, that zombie. Ανάβατος.


----------

